# Entry Point Not Found



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Brand new here, and I look forward to your help.

I have athlon xp 1900+ processor, and was running xp sp3. The computer was just getting slower and slower over time, and I decided to try running a virus scan in safe mode. When I tried rebooting and hitting F8, it still booted normally, and never gave me the safe mode options. So I used system configuration to change boot.ini to safe mode.

When I then rebooted, I got the endless reboot cycle. I then got out my Windows installation disk, selected install windows, and when it recognized a previous installation, I chose Repair.

During the (lengthy) repair process, I got messages telling me that the following two files were either corrupted or didn't install:

Windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
ProgramFiles\OutlookExpress\msoe.dll

Then it told me that Windows MediaPlayer needed to be reinstalled, and I chose to do it manually later.

Now, I am able to boot up normally, but of course it's now Windows XP sp1, with no updates yet. My computer is connected to the internet (I can tell because I'm logged in to LogMeIn, and I was able to update my Spybot definitions), but I can't open Internet Explorer. I get the error message titled "iexplore.exe - Entry Point Not Found". The message says, "The procedure entry point SetDllDirectoryW could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"

When I try to log into Windows Live Messenger, I get two of those messages, one referencing Check Remote Debugger Present in KERNEL32.dll, and one referencing Create Info Window in MSOERT2.dll.

Can anyone help me to get up and running again?

Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

First go to Start/All Programs and click the shortcut at the top to go to Windows Update, see if that works. If not, Go to Start/Run and type SFC /scannow and hit enter. The Windows File Protection window pops up. You may need to put in your XP disc. It will now try and copy and missing system files from the disc (make sure it is clean of any smudges, or scratches). If this doesn't work try it with another XP disc that is the same version (Pro, Home or MCE)


----------



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Spike,

The windows update button did nothing, so I followed your steps. After it did its thing, the same symptoms remain.

I did discover something else. I had assumed that when I repaired the windows installation and therefore reverted to SP1, that Internet Explorer would also revert to IE6, but apparently it's still IE8, and I've found a couple of posts that link the error message I'm getting to using software that requires a later version of windows. If that's correct, should I uninstall IE8, and if I do, how do I reinstall IE6 without browser access?


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Right click My Comptuer/Properties it should tell you what Service Pack you are running. When you uninstall IE it reverts back to the previous version. If you updated from IE6 it will revert back to IE6. 
Try this, Go to Start/Run and type *http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com* see fit that works.


----------



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

System information says Windows XP Home, with no service pack listed, so I guess that means sp1. Putting the web address in the run box did not work, gave the same error message.

I long ago upgraded to ie7, and then more recently to ie8. So if I uninstall ie8, will it revert to 7, then uninstall that and it reverts to 6? And will all my settings, favorites, stored passwords remain?

And finally, if all that is true, should I try it?

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Your can do that or your can try a Repair Install


----------



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

Repair install was the first thing I did, that's what started this mess. 

Okay, so I uninstalled IE8, and it reverted to IE7. Now it MUCH worse. My LogMeIn no longer connects, I still can't start IE, and I can't access System Restore. I even tried rebooting, F8, then Last Known Good configuration, and nothing changed.

Is there any way to get XP reinstalled without losing all my programs and settings? As I said, I did the repair install first.

Or is there another idea out there? What the hell are Entry Points anyway? I never heard of them before this debacle.

Bill


----------



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, now I did a SECOND repair install, and now my LogMeIn connects automatically again. I have a few poker sites that also will connect directly to the internet. However, I still can't use IE7 (which is what is now installed) as I get the Entry Point Not Found error. So I can't access the internet through a browser. Therefore, I can't access Windows Update. And I can't log in to Windows Live Messenger.

What does anyone suggest I try next?

Bill


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

have you tested your hard drive to see if it's failing?
When I first read your title I though you ran into the same problem I did at work just the other day, I downloaded "XP" drivers for audio from the Dell website... well the link said XP and the drivers were actually for Vista

After I downloaded the correct drivers for XP the entry point error went away.

Just to eliminate the possibility I would check your hard drive for failure.


----------



## Slammybowl (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your idea. This is definitely not a hard drive issue. Both my drives are fine. I can run any program that doesn't involve Internet Explorer or Windows Live Messenger or Outlook Express. This really seems like a problem reverting to original Windows XP (it's not even SP1, it's just version 2000), and having IE7, which is too recent for original XP.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to do a complete clean install of original XP, which means I'll have to reinstall ALL my programs, and probably lose all my internet settings, favorites, stored passwords, etc.

Does anyone know how I can save all that, and then bring it back in after a reinstall?

Bill


----------



## bentlerpride (Jun 27, 2010)

Did you ever get this resolved? This is happening to my computer now. It happened just after I agreed to install about 7 windows updates that had downloaded but not installed. I know I am connected to the net because this is my server and my other terminals at home work fine on Internet Explorer. I just get these same messages and am exhausted from trying to correct the issue. My server is running XP.


----------



## timandacuppajoe (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm having the exact same problem as OP ... "procedure entry point SetDllDirectoryW could not be located," errors during repair install (inetcomm.dll, msoe.dll), IE not working, etc. 

I believe the problem started when the PC owner tried to install Firefox and uninstall IE. The process failed, he did a system restore :sigh: and then IE started being problematic (unable to access Internet Options, no Tools on toolbar, unable to download programs etc.).

Were you able to resolve this problem? Any other suggestions? I've tried SFC and a repair install of XP pro, installed SP1 from CD, and will continue with SP3 from CD tomorrow. Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can try to load SP1 first and then SP3. After doing that try installing IE8.
When you repaired you Windows XP you overwrote your IE7 with IE6 but there are still "remnants" of IE7 left on the PC.


----------



## timandacuppajoe (Jul 15, 2010)

SP3 install failed with unrecoverable errors. I ran another repair install with a SP3 XP Pro CD which completed with no problems. IE(8) would then open, but the problems with accessing Tools and Internet Options persisted, so i gave up and did a clean reinstall of the OS.


----------

